# Nvidia SLI und Physxeinstellung



## Korri (10. November 2010)

Hallo, mich würde interessieren welche Einstellungen sich bei dem neuen Nvidia (260.xxTreiber am besten für WoW eignen. 

Bei SLI hab ich nur zur Auswahl ob ich es an oder ausmachen will. Bei Physx: ob der Grafikprozessor automatisch zugewiesen werden soll, oder ob ich den Ersten oder Zweiten dafür benutzen will, dazu kann ich noch auswählen ob ich einen extra für 'Physx' reservieren möchte.


----------



## Caps-lock (10. November 2010)

Physx bringt bei WoW soweit mir bekannt nix.
Also mach es an und schau nach ob du zufrieden bist.
Dann schalte es ab und schau ob es besser läuft ^^.

Im SLI Betrieb können unter Umständen Microruckler auftreten, wenn die Karten die Bilder nicht synchron genug abwechselnd berechnen.
Manche Leute fangen davon ab zu kotzen und manche merken es nichtmal.


----------



## Dagonzo (11. November 2010)

Naja wenn die FPS jenseits der 40 sind, sollte man von den Mikrorucklern nichts mehr merken. Sollte eigentlich mit 2x 260 kein Problem sein, wenn nicht alles auf Ultra und AA auf <8x ist.

Zu Physx wurde ja schon gesagt, das es nichts bringt. Die Grafikengine unterstützt das schlicht und ergreifend einfach nicht. Also macht es jedenfalls keinen Sinn das zu aktivieren.


----------



## Caps-lock (11. November 2010)

Naja das Problem mit Mikrorucklern ist ja das sie auch bei höheren FPS von sehr empfindlichen Leuten gesehen werden.


----------



## roguff (11. November 2010)

Also ist es nach wie vor so, dass Mikrorucklern auftauchen können im Sli respektive Crossfire Betrieb ?

Weil ich überlege mir eventuell eine 2te karte zuzulegen damit ich Crossfire habe. Nur Mikrorucklern würden mich extrem nerven.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. November 2010)

Ja Mikroruckler gibts immer noch, leider fallen die gerade bei ATI-Karten laut vieler Tests etwas stärker aus als bei nVidia-Karten. Aktuell, also so in den letzten drei bis vier Monaten, habe ich aber nichts mehr über Mikroruckler gelesen. Kann sein das sich was mit aktuellen Karten/Treibern was geändert hat. Aber wie gesagt, läuft ein Spiel schnell genug dann bemerkst du es eigentlich nicht. Bei Spielen wie WoW dürfte es meist nur beim fliegen auffallen. Wenn du normal rumläufst bzw. dich in Raids befindest sollte man davon eigentlich erst recht nichts bemerken. 
Am stärksten bemerkt man das, wie gesagt bei Spielen wo man fliegt bzw. generell sich schnell bewegt wie z.B. Autorennspiele. Mir sind bei meiner alten Karte 9800GX2 (Dual-GPU auf einem Board) keine Mikroruckler aufgefallen. Aber wie _Caps-lock _schon geschrieben hat, kann das jeder anders emfinden.


----------



## roguff (12. November 2010)

Danke dir. Dann warte ich besser noch ab. Da meine Grafikkarte wofür ich sie zurzeit brauche (WoW und Starcraft 2) mehr als stark genug ist und ich so dann lieber auf Mikroruckler ganz verzichte. Da ich nur ein 550 Watt Netzteil habe, müsste ich mir auch ein neues Netzteil holen, für ene 2te ATI HD 5850er.


----------

